# Cooking Aboard



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

After sailing I love to cook and have been experimenting w/ my pressure cooker. I''m making some fantastic dinners in it and the crew raves over the dishes. I''m in search of cookbooks that feature meals specifically for underway. I have one cookbook that I love. It''s easy to read, gives great tips, uses ingredients that are commonly used. It''s "pressure cooking for everyone" by Rick Rodgers and Arlene Ward. Does anyone else have a favorite cookbook w/ recipies that uses the pressure pot while underway?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Dirigo...

I don't have any recommendations on "Pressure Cooker Recipes" - but is this chick hot or what?


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Last time I cooked a board it had a salmon on it. <ducking>


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Did you eat the board or the salmon?


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

We use Pressure Perfect by Lorna Sass. We also use Gourmet Underway by Robbie Johnson.


----------



## thorrad (Jun 18, 2010)

remetau said:


> We use Pressure Perfect by Lorna Sass. We also use Gourmet Underway by Robbie Johnson.


+1 for Lorna Sass. The Whole Chicken with Dried Figs and Pum Sauce will make your tastebuds dance and sing. I have never had a bad recipe from her.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd point out that Smacky is replying to a thread that is NINE YEARS OLD... so of probably not much value to the OP.

One of the best resources online for pressure cooker recipes is* Miss Vickie's website. *


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

interesting concept,cooking on a boat!do you have any recipe's for spam? better yet do you want to get married


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I knew it was an old post! just wanted to see if yall would follow LOL <sneaks away>


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

deniseO30 said:


> I knew it was an old post! just wanted to see if yall would follow LOL <sneaks away>


+1.

See, Dog, new-old doesn't matter. It's all about the content baby!

Where is the rule on "old threads" anyway?


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

I like Lorna Sass' books also, and agree that _Pressure Perfect_ is the best of the lot.

Miss Vickie's web site is oft cited but doesn't turn out to be very useful to me. A good number of the recipes require a fee and the overview information is somewhat tortured.


----------



## CapTim (Aug 18, 2009)

I think that rule on old threads got buried in a stack of.. um.. old threads...


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Why am I tempted to go digging for interesting but really old threads and post to them?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

SVAuspicious said:


> Why am I tempted to go digging for interesting but really old threads and post to them?


Don't fight it. It's fun.

Who are you calling a cut and paste sailor, pal? I'm easily up to the cheesy clipart standard by now.


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

yup not bad Smackey.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Don't fight it. It's fun.
> 
> Who are you calling a cut and paste sailor, pal? I'm easily up to the cheesy clipart standard by now.


We've all seen posts - sometimes word for word but often rephrased straight from the usual sources (Voyager's Handbook, Chapman's, etc) presented as the opinion or knowledge of the poster without citing the source, often by posters who don't have the experience to understand the context of the published advice or the ability to comprehend the appropriateness of applying the published information to the matter at hand.

That is a cut and paste sailor.

In no way does that apply to someone who quotes from or points to a cited source and especially not to someone who compares and contrasts various published sources with his or her own experience, thoughts, rationale, or opinion.

Rather than get cranky about posters quoting from books they don't understand without admitting they are taking the words of others as their own I decided on a more general admonition.

Clear? *grin*


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

humph.i guess i'm the only gourmet spam connoisseur here,you got your fried spam,sliced spam,spam sandwiches without bread spam sand.with bread or just wolfed out of the can, yum yum and you never even need to leave the helm,life if good,some day i may tell you about jam sandwiches


----------



## CapTim (Aug 18, 2009)

spam gumbo, spam and sour sauce, spam fried shrimp.. yup, bubba, you gots all kinds of spam.


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

for a changeup i sometimes have a spam omelet without the eggs


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

SVAuspicious said:


> We've all seen posts - sometimes word for word but often rephrased straight from the usual sources (Voyager's Handbook, Chapman's, etc) presented as the opinion or knowledge of the poster without citing the source, often by posters who don't have the experience to understand the context of the published advice or the ability to comprehend the appropriateness of applying the published information to the matter at hand.
> 
> That is a cut and paste sailor.
> 
> ...


Ohhhhh - that guy.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

ptooey......old post or not, the French Toast girl was a highlight of the week and worthy of a cut and paste......


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

tdw said:


> ptooey......old post or not, the French Toast girl was a highlight of the week and worthy of a cut and paste......


No problem with the French Toast girl. Smack did not intimate that he was the French Toast girl, or that it was his boat, or that she was in any intimate way associated with him. It was a clear citation pointing to the original source. No problem.


----------

